# motorguide wireless



## faw67 (Jan 13, 2008)

Anyone have any experience with the motorguide wireless trolling motors
Im lookin at a w55 12v 48in shaft for my flatbottom boat think it would be nice to be able to work motor from back when the front man is busy etc 
thanxs


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 23, 2011)

No personal experience but my local motorguide/minnkota authorized service guy told me to stay away from the wireless motorguide. Buy minnkota is what I was told.


----------



## faw67 (Jan 13, 2008)

Yea Im reading mixed reviews, I like the price but I just want to make sure I make the right choice


----------



## hawaiifly (May 28, 2011)

Thats what I have on my 16' Action Craft. I had it for just about a year now, hasn't given me any problems. I don't really care for the aluminum mounting plate it looks a little ugly when the motor isnt mounted on the boat, motor guide does sell a cover for it. I have the hand remote and the foot remote. I like the hand remote a lot better.


----------



## lodaddyo (Jun 22, 2011)

I also had one on my actioncraft. I found it to be quite noisy when turning. Also the beeping can get annoying. No way to turn it down. Also, when you turn it off, it doesnt go back to zero speed. Whatever speed you turn it off is what it is gonna be at when you turn it back on. So be prepared if you got it turned all the way and its on high  . I did have to have it replaced because the motor that turns the head went out., cabelas swapped it out, no questions asked. 
Would i buy another one? Hell no
Im getting a hand control minnkota on my new East Cape


----------



## easydays (Apr 13, 2008)

I use one on my boat I guide out of 74 lb thrust 24 volt on my sterling. Just bought a new one to replace the one that was 4 years old. Kept the old one for a spare and use it on my Gheenoe. If I wasn't guiding I would go with the hand control unit but it's great to stay out of everyones way while on a charter. I get on my poling platform when scouting out and use the motor instead of the push pole.


----------



## faw67 (Jan 13, 2008)

I went ahead and got the minn kota powerdrive v2 with the co pilot actually cost a few dollars less and came highly recomended


----------



## hawaiifly (May 28, 2011)

Ryan those are some good points, it is noisy when turning, yes the beeping can get annoying and yes I did turn it on when it was on full speed and almost fell on my ass! LOL If this one ever does break Im gonna try Minn Kota wireless.


----------



## faw67 (Jan 13, 2008)

well hopefully I can get it wet this weekend sometime and ill let ya know what I think about it ty


----------

